# Toilet



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

The wife and I are Selling our home and downsizing. The house we are looking at only has two bathroom. We have 2 teenage kids that will Not share a bathroom. So, my question is and hopefully im not the first to ever ask or do, has anyone every installed a new toilet in an house that didn't have one? I hope I asked that right.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Is it a slab or pier and beam?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd say that would be the kid's problem. Get a port a potty and let them work out who goes outside. 

I don't understand "kids will NOT".


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The first 6 years of my life 5 of us shared a 1 holer outhouse,so I really don't understand the problem.If it's a slab foundation,I wouldn't do it.We just moved the location of a toilet in my sons house(he actually gets the credit),and it was one he77 of a big job with many,many problems to overcome.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

boom! said:


> I'd say that would be the kid's problem. Get a port a potty and let them work out who goes outside.
> 
> I don't understand "kids will NOT".


AMEN! or give them a 5 gallon bucket to use in their room. then wait and see how much they want to share a bathroom.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll try to give you an answer to you question with out my opinion. If you have a room that you want to convert and your on pier and beam it's not that hard to do. Cut hole in floor tie in to waste piping, run water and your done for just a toilet. If you want full bath you need shower pan or tub, support for such and waterproofing plus more drainage and water piping. If on slab you would be better off adding on to the house and tie into drain lines and run all plumbing with the same requirements as the previously mentioned requirements. Good luck.
Other option is just get a port a can or two each with it's personal color.
GED


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

the kids WON'T share a bathroom. Ha ha ha ha ha 

raised 3 girls, with the wife and I, for awhile in a 1 bath house! Bathroom wasn't that small but is sure seemed that way with all the toilet paper we had to keep on hand. 

Often had dreams about inventing a toilet paper dispenser based on the Pez candy thingy. Endless supply!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm still picturing how this works. "kids, here is our new house"..... do the teenagers start crapping their pants?


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

boom! said:


> I'd say that would be the kid's problem. Get a port a potty and let them work out who goes outside.
> 
> I don't understand "kids will NOT".


With Boom on this one. The kid's will adapt.


----------

